# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gjeni fjale qe shkruhen njesoj por qe kane kuptime te ndryshme

## YlliRiaN

E pash te arsyshme me hape kete teme pasi qe jemi deshmitare se ne Gjuhen Shqipe kemi fjale te shumta  te shkruar njesoj po me kuptime te ndryshme si psh


malli-kuptimi diqka me vlere
malli-psh kur te mungon dikush
bari-kuptimi  bari lendina 
bari- ai qe leshon kopen 
ari- metal i vlershem 
ari-kafshe
ari- njesi matese per token(arat)




E shume e shume fjale te tjera qe kemi ne fjalorin e Gjuhes Shqipe
Eshte e vertet qe dallimekziston ne theks e shqiptim psh te bari kur eshte fala per ate qe i kujdeset per bageti keni I me te zgjatur  pra dallimi ne nje shkronje ose fonetik

----------


## Scion

Dallimi thelbesor i tyne fjaleve behet nepermjet theksit. (RRegullat Fonetike)

Psh Bar*i* theksi eshte tek_ i_, dhe tregon çoban. B*a*ri theksi eshte tek _a_ dhe del qe eshte bari i fushave.

E njejta gje vlen dhe per fjalet tjera. Ceshtja eshte a duhet shqipja te aplikoje perdorimin e theksit si tek gjuha e shkruar frenge? Kjo do ishte debat i mirefillte.

P.S. Anashkalova trajtat e emrit, sepse eshte me rendesi qe duhet te paraqiten sakte trajtat - Do isha me i sakte sikur te thoja qe Postuesi me lart ka bere krahasime me emra ne trajte jo te njejte. PSh. Bari(pa.Shq) dhe Bar(Pa.shq) dalin qe jane te ndryshme.

Bari - Bariu
Bar - Bari

----------


## Qyfyre

Nuk besoj se ka nevojë pët tu aplikuar theksi në shkrim. Janë shumë pak fjalë të tilla kështu që nuk është problem. Përveç këtyre që ka shkruajtur hapësi i temës, s'po më vjen ndërmend ndonjë tjetër.

----------


## EDLIN

..................................................  .............

----------


## Davius

*Pres* - _në kuptim pres diçka me thikë._

Unë pres me thikë një copë mishi.

*Pres*  - _në kuptim pres të vjen dikush, me ardhur dikush._

Unë pres të vijnë ca shokë sonte për darkë.

----------


## Qyfyre

*Bile* - _madje_
*Bile* - _organ gjenital_

----------


## Qyfyre

*Çaj* - _shkatërroj, gris_

Unë ua çaj topin kalamajve të lagjes kur e hedhin te baçja ime.

*Çaj* - _pije e nxehtë_

Kinezët pinë shumë çaj.

----------


## Qyfyre

Unë *ngjis* shkallët për të shkuar në shtëpi.

Unë *ngjis* pullën në zarf se letra nuk arrin në destinacion pa pullë.

----------


## Qyfyre

Dje *fole* si i fortë se ishe me shokët, por kur të të gjej vetëm, gjej *fole* e futu.

----------


## Qyfyre

Ushtria i *kalit* njerëzit.

Breshka nuk ja kalon dot *kalit* me vrap.

----------


## Qyfyre

Shefqeti *kosit* barin me njërën dorë dhe mban gotën e *kosit* me dorën tjetër.

----------


## Arben-30

*Pjeshka*=Fruti i bute

*Pjeshka*= Qe simbolizon e dini vet ju lol.

----------


## Qyfyre

> *Pjeshka*=Fruti i bute
> 
> *Pjeshka*= Qe simbolizon e dini vet ju lol.


Kjo është e njëjta fjalë. Thjesht në njërin rast është sinonim a simbolizëm a ça i thon në letërsi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Scion

qyfyre, ajo eshte ngjashem si :

**** = grumbull dheu
**** = Mjet ujor qe sherben per kalime lumi
**** = uhmm ***

----------


## Scion

Ups Tr4p s'eshte fjale banale?!

----------


## Arben-30

> Kjo është e njëjta fjalë. Thjesht në njërin rast është sinonim a simbolizëm a ça i thon në letërsi.


LooooooooooL

----------


## LaCosTa

*Akrep - Akrepat e ores

Akrep - Akrepi qe jeton ne uje*

----------


## strange

> Kjo është e njëjta fjalë. Thjesht në njërin rast është sinonim a simbolizëm a ça i thon në letërsi.


Me sa di unë, Sinonimet janë fjale te ndryshme me kuptim te njëjte, ndërsa këtu je ne temën, "fjale te njëjta me kuptime te ndryshëm."

----------


## [Perla]

Qep - qep rrobat

qep - qepa qe perdoret ne kuzhine

----------


## Scion

> Qep - qep rrobat
> 
> qep - qepa qe perdoret ne kuzhine


Qepë - Qepa  :buzeqeshje:

----------

